# 2 stroke fuel storage



## BobL (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry in advance if this is a supernoob question. What's the consensus on 2 stroke fuel storage. I understand why its not a good idea to leave 2 stroke in a CS if one is not going to use it for some time but what about mixed 2 stroke in a sealed container - does that go off eventually and if so after what time?

And what's the best way to get the oily gunk left behind from leaving 2-stroke in a CS for too long. A guy at work suggested rinsing the tank and washing the carby in straight petrol but this seems a bit harsh to me.

Thanks


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 27, 2007)

That guy you talked to is right. Dump out the mix in the tank and rinse with straight gas. Just remember to dump the straight out and put mix back in otherwise youll have a really bad day.

You should rinse the oil tank out too and you can use straight gas for that too.

If you know you are not going to be using the saw for awhile, empty the tank and let the saw idle till it quits.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Mar 27, 2007)

Here is discussion on this...

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=46200


----------



## BobL (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info and links - very useful.


----------

